# Help! Should I keep or sell?



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

So I have been debating on keeping or selling these 2. The doe is a 2 yr old FF. The udder pic was taken at a month fresh and giving 1/2 gallon every morning. I know the "set up" pic is horrible, but she didn't want to stand still at all. The buckling is a 2 month old and belongs to the dam. Last pic is of the bucklings sire (sold). What are ya'll opinions on the dam and buckling? Should I keep or sell?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The mother and buckling are beutiful!
Id keep them.
But i do not know on what to look for on a dairy goat


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

The dam is beautiful. Though her body capacity and angle of the rump from hips to pins could improve, her stature and overall levelness coupled with the extremely correct angulation in those back legs make her a for sure keeper, in my opinion. I am also impressed by her udder...it is surprisingly correct for a first freshener.

As far as the buckling...my opinion would be to sell him, unless color is something you really want in your herd. He can't be bred back to mom, and chances are he's related to others in your herd as well. He also doesn't seem to be an extreme improvement on his dam. I mean no harm when saying this, but both sire and dam are extremely refined and conformationally very similar. In the future, I'd use a more "sturdy" buck with great body capacity, a more level rump, and great udder lines. (Sorry for the unsolicited advice, lol)

Long story short, I say keep the dam and sell her buckling.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Nigies they are the last 2 nubians I own. I am selling out of everything to rebuild. My herd was 3 nigerian does and a buck and 3 nubian does and a buck. On my nubians Phable is the only registered doe I had. I am wanting to rebuild with nice show quality nubian and maybe even 100% show quality boer. For me finding a buck I like has been the hardest thing. I have found a few bucklings I like just no breeder bucks. Well honestly not finding does either. I guess I'm being to picky on what I am finding lol.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

The only other doe I have is a unregistered doeling I bought to try and graph onto that doe. I actually do really like this little girl. Since she is grade I am selling her though. 1st 2 pic are of her at 2 weeks old. The last pic was taken just over a week ago.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, it sounds as though you're worried about being goatless until you find that new foundation stock you're looking for. In your place, I might keep the doe for milk until I had my replacements lined up, then sell her. She looks quite nice, and should sell easily when the time comes, I would think? I would probably wean and sell the buckling sooner, for the reasons nigies4ever listed.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

@Goat-in-Himmel I'm not worried about being goatless. Honestly I could just the $400 I have her listed for on a barn. The only thing I was looking at was if she or the buckling was a keeper then why sell said goat. If she will be a good doe to keep then I will keep her for when I start to rebuild my herd back. Our barn will be going in hopefully this summer and I have goat sheds at them moment so I'm not worried about how/where to keep her. As far as a buck I can use a buck from a show breeder near me. She has agreed to breed my girls when her buck is back in rut.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

That doeling is gorgeous, too


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Even if she is not your end of the goal goat I would hang onto her for now, at least till you find a few of your dream goats. Say you sell all these and you find one goat to buy that meets what you want, it would be all by itself or you would settle on something else to buy just to be a friend. 
I know I didn't help at all on a choice lol but just something to think about


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok. What is ya'lls opinion on this buck. http://www.lynchsittybittyranch.com/lynchs-jacob-levi/

On the pedigree pics, his sire and dam are the 1st pic followed by their sire and dam.


----------

